# LG's for specific animals



## marvun22 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm going to be getting livestock this summer, and I was wondering if I need LG's for some of my animals. I have these known threats/pests. Coons, foxes, coyotes, the occasional cougar, weasels, and skunks. I know most of these aren't threats, but I'm used to posting this on a chicken thread on BYC, and chickens are a lot easier of a target. I was planning on getting:
Cows
Sheep
Possibly Goats or Pigs
A possible Donkey or Llama (just for fun)
I have heard sheep need something, but I also heard they won't get messed with with cows around. My aunt/uncle have a donkey for their cows.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2013)

Most people use LG-donkeys/LG-llamas with cattle.
LG-Llamas with sheep and goats are very common.
LG-Dogs are more often used with goats/sheep, not very common with cattle.



> I have heard sheep need something, but I also heard they won't get messed with with cows around.



Cattle do not protect sheep or goats. If you have coyotes and you have your smaller livestock in with them then more than likely the coyotes will just leave the cattle alone and go for the easier kill... sheep/goats.

It is good to prepare however ask around, is their truly a threat? Are other farmers around you losing animals? The size of your farm and the number of livestock, acreage, kinds of animals etc all play into what Guardian may be best for your situation if one is warranted at all.


----------



## 2luv2farm (Jan 22, 2014)

Our Llamas are great with our new kids!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2014)

Love these pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have some wonderful guardian Llamas there!
I love to hear and see stories with these guardians as I am not familiar with these animals. 

Not all farms are suited for the Livestock Guardian dogs and it is so great to have others share about their guardians!
I know Goatboy is going to love this too!



BTW- adorable kids!


----------

